# morning sickness and IBS



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I am two months pregnant and I can't see the OBGYN for another two weeks as they are full...my regular doctor said he can't help me??I've been feeling really sick three days a week and a bit queasy the other days. Can someone give me some tips on dealing with morning sickness and D? I have the sea bands on my wrists and they work part of the time I think.I haven't told anyone at work yet..I'm a bit too scared until I've seen the doctor in case there is something wrong. While I am happy to be pregnant its all very scarey and I'm too scared to tell anyone except my hubby.Help! I've been doing really well with the hypno tapes for my IBS until the last few weeks...now I have D every other day.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i just read about this and one woman was sick all during the day for the first 7 months and it was normal and doctors think it's a good sign that it means the afterbirth/placenta is developing correctly Tips to relieve morning sicknessEat small meals throughout the day so that you're never too full or too hungry. Avoid rich, fatty foods. Avoid foods with smells that bother you. Eat more carbohydrates (plain baked potato, white rice, dry toast). Eat saltine crackers and other bland foods when you feel nauseous. Try gelatin desserts (Jell-O), flavored frozen desserts (popsicles), chicken broths, ginger ale (nondiet), sugared decaffeinated or herbal teas, and pretzels. The iron in prenatal vitamins can bother some women. If you think your morning sickness is related to your vitamins, talk with your doctor and he or she may change your vitmains.. Wearing "acupressure" wrist bands, which are sometimes used by passengers on boats to prevent sea sickness, may help some women who have morning sickness. You can buy the bands at boating stores or travel agencies, such as the AAA Auto Club.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks kitty..I bought the sea bands accupressure for my wrists and it helps sometimes, but I can't wear them all the time.I don't know why they call this morning sickness..I have it day and night







Today I can't even leave the house.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Congratulations! My Dr. always told me that morning sickness is a good sign-that the egg has implanted in the uterus. Doesn't make things easier for you though! Every pregnancy is so different. I was only sick a few weeks, my sister inlaw was for months. Wish I had some words of advice because you can't take any medicinces for it that I know of.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I had horrible morning (all day) sickness with both of my pregnancies. Lasted through the 6th month. For the first pregnancy, I toughed it out and could barely make it to work. For my second pregnancy, I had a new job, a new house, and fortunately a new GYN. Predictably at week 7, I became so nauseous I couldn't function. The GYN told me that he prescribed Phenergan suppositories to badly nauseous patients. Many GYNs use it, many don't. It has been proven safe, but some people are funny about using stuff. I used it. I had to. I took half the prescribed dose and it was a real life saver. My son is normal (or as normal as a 7-year old boy can be). I guess you have to balance it all against how bad you feel. But, I felt that if a GYN was prescribing a drug to a pregnant women he must be pretty confident it is safe or his BUTT could be in big trouble.Christine


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i had morning sickness so bad that i went down to 89 pounds.I couldnt even get out of bad without passing out.It went away in my 5th month than i got slapped in he face with pure energy.I couldnt ever sit still.I also shot up to 160 pounds.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

another thing i forgot to say my mom was sick for my brother the whole 9 months and instead of gaining any weight she lost 4lbs never gained any...and he's perfectly fine pretty smart just was a lil small when born about 5lbs 3 oz so dont get too worried!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Congratulations, Jane! Don't know if this will help with the morning sickness, but I take a cup of gingertea (Twinings Lemon and Ginger, but tea made from grated fresh gingerroot will do the same) in the morning before breakfast, because I tend to be a bit nauseous in the mornings, and it does help me (my aunt taught me this, she was experiencing nausea because of chemotherapy and drank a lot of gingertea and stale gingerale).Eating some saltines, and small meals several times a day did help me during my pregnancies, but I wasn't that nauseous then. Hope you will find something to help you with the nausea, it's so wonderful to be pregnant,Fay


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you all...especially Fay you say its wonderful to be pregnant? I hope this queasiness wears off some.I'm scared now as I'm 34...could I be too old to have a normal child? Gosh there are so many things that could go wrong? I'll still be 34 on my due date so they probably won't do all the tests...but I'm wondering I'm so close should I have them done anyway? Its exciting and scarey too.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Jane,I know it's scary too to be pregnant and for the first time and to have IBS and what not. I was just 29 when I became pregnant the first time and our second son was born a little after my 31st. There are more and more women having their children in their 30's (my younger sister had her first child at her 37th and he was absolutely fine), in Holland the average age for a first child is around 30-31 right now. But it is very natural to worry about it all. Maybe you can ask your gyno if he/she thinks it's a good idea to do the tests they would do if you're 35 or older. What I meant with the 'it's wonderful to be pregnant' is the feeling that there's a human body in your body, an absolute miracle (but it doesn't mean that you will be feeling wonderful all the time). But when you feel the first butterfly touches in your belly, that's absolutely wonderful!







I really hope that you won't be nauseous for long.Take care,Fay


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Oh boy, can I relate?!?! I'm almost 4 months pregnant and have HG, which is severe morning sickness. In my first two months I was at the hospital every second day, stuck on a drip. I also had a 5 day stay. At the moment it's eased off a tad, I only seem to be at the hospital once a week or so now *touches wood* I've lost 8kgs and can't leave the house. Unfortunantly I have to take medication to control it, I've been on Stemetil and Zofran, both of which help to some degree. Kitty has some good tips, I hope they help you! But if you get too dehydrated, please go to the hospital! Just being rehydrated makes a world of difference!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Wow Mishy that sounds terrible..you make me feel like a whiner..the ginger ale and crackers seem to be helping me. I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Ginger might help... as well as thetea, try ginger nut biscuits and that type of thing.Also, drink water at room temperature, rather than cold. This way it can be absorbed by the body faster.Good Luck!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------

